# Diesels And Temps



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's my experiences:

-10 F this morning.

The block heater was plugged in for 1 hour and I have the winter cover on the grill.

The truck started without any issues, but it was interesting how stiff the steering and brakes were in this cold. I did get the electric heater for the defroster and that seems to be able to clear the window from light frost in ~10 minutes. The heated seat was thawed and toasty in about the same length of time. Cabin heat took more like 20 minutes before my toes began to thaw. After driving for 1/2 hour, I was at 1/4 of the engine temperature gauge. Then it was time to shut it down for another cold soak during work.









Everyone stay warm!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Here's my experiences:
> 
> -10 F this morning.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid my poor Dodge has some "issues" this winter. Last winter the steering was very stiff in the cold so I sucked as much of the old power steering fluid out that I could and replaced it with a syn-blend. It seemed to have helped last winter but its back being stiff since it turned cold. My ABS went out on the brakes but they still worked, but now they are acting up, so the truck sits. I usually can get the truck started by cycling the heater twice, but with my trip to work only being less than 2 miles it don't get a chance to heat up or to recharge the batteries. I have had to put it on the charger at work before just to get home. When I do take it on a longer trip, at this temp. it takes at least 10 miles before it heats up enough to warm the cabin. I know that this is a good thing since there must not be much friction in the engine, but it sure is cold waiting on it to heat up!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

You can use a full synthetic trans fluid in the powersteering. Most full synthetic fluids have a Cold Pour Point of -50 degrees F or lower. Will definitelty hear the PS whine go way down in the cold weather. If you could I would plug the block in for 3-4 hours prior to startup. Some folks stick the plug on a timer so it's not plugged in all night long.

Man, it sure is cold up by you two! We are moving to Sioux FAlls SD this summer. I can't wait to freeze my a$$ off next winter.....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We broke records last night for the date! -21 offically in Burlington, here at home -24!! GMC started right up, and ready to go. The job we're working on is about 5 minutes down the road, so Stacey "takes the scenic route", which means we drive around the island away from the job, to give it a chance to warm up more.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

White Buffalo said:


> You can use a full synthetic trans fluid in the powersteering. Most full synthetic fluids have a Cold Pour Point of -50 degrees F or lower. Will definitelty hear the PS whine go way down in the cold weather. If you could I would plug the block in for 3-4 hours prior to startup. Some folks stick the plug on a timer so it's not plugged in all night long.
> 
> Man, it sure is cold up by you two! We are moving to Sioux FAlls SD this summer. I can't wait to freeze my a$$ off next winter.....


I beleive the max plug in time per the owners manual on mine was 2 hours. I do have a timer that turns on at 5:00 and off at 6:00 when I normally leave. The truck has still been starting fine after work(no plug in) in the single digits, but it does take a while to warm up. I've talked to guys that have started them at -20 with no block heater, but you have to let it idle for 30 seconds before trying to move it (The computer acutally makes you wait).


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I feel sorry for all of you.









But that's why I moved to Southern California almost 40 years ago! It's been 80° here all week!









My diesel truck has been starting and purring just fine.









And I came from the Sioux Falls area.









Sorry to rub it in.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Had to go drop the truck off this morning for the install of the new mods. It was 8*. Hit the remote start and she fired right up. The 05 F250 was different story. If I forgot to plug it in, I would have to hit the key around 5 times before she would stay running and then it sounded like someone beating 2 ball peen hammers together. Which makes the new truck evenmore awesome and my neighbors have thanked me.

Jim


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

No problems here. Truck started perfectly in the 65 deg heated garage. Haha


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

It was -14 here this morning, I went out and cycled the key 5 times and it started a little hard and it whined a little but it started up. I shut it off after 30 seconds and then locked it up and hit the remote start and let it run till it shut off, 15 or 20 minutes I think. We are down to working 4 days a week and I don't really need to go anywhere the next 3 days but I just don't want it to not start when I need it. Mine doesn't have the block heater on it so I don't have that luxury.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I would be interested to see if you would notice any change by having the block heater on for a longer period of time. I noticed on mine that
an hour made virtually no difference in how it warmed up. I recall that the wattage was quite low. Having it on for longer periods of time did
provide a noticable difference.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> -10 F this morning.


Yea, but the truck is parked in the garage...right? You don't park your baby out in the cold do you?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> -10 F this morning.


Yea, but the truck is parked in the garage...right? You don't park your baby out in the cold do you?








[/quote]
I would like to have a discussion with the house's builder







. No, it doesn't fit.









As for the block heater, it's 1500W, so that's about the most you would do for a resistive heater on a 15A circuit. After an hour on, the truck's external temperature gauge acutally reads a degree or two higher than it is outside. In fact, earlier in the season at 30 degrees, I started melting some snow off of the hood with the heater running.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> -10 F this morning.


Yea, but the truck is parked in the garage...right? You don't park your baby out in the cold do you?








[/quote]
I would like to have a discussion with the house's builder







. No, it doesn't fit.









As for the block heater, it's 1500W, so that's about the most you would do for a resistive heater on a 15A circuit. After an hour on, the truck's external temperature gauge acutally reads a degree or two higher than it is outside. In fact, earlier in the season at 30 degrees, I started melting some snow off of the hood with the heater running.








[/quote]

That's much greater wattage than the 300 watt or so one I used to have.... So an hour or two sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CTDOutback06 said:


> It was -14 here this morning, I went out and cycled the key 5 times and it started a little hard and it whined a little but it started up. I shut it off after 30 seconds and then locked it up and hit the remote start and let it run till it shut off, 15 or 20 minutes I think. We are down to working 4 days a week and I don't really need to go anywhere the next 3 days but I just don't want it to not start when I need it. Mine doesn't have the block heater on it so I don't have that luxury.


 It sure does have the block heater...........all Cummins engines have it from build. You most likely just need the $15 cord to make it work.

Steve


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> It was -14 here this morning, I went out and cycled the key 5 times and it started a little hard and it whined a little but it started up. I shut it off after 30 seconds and then locked it up and hit the remote start and let it run till it shut off, 15 or 20 minutes I think. We are down to working 4 days a week and I don't really need to go anywhere the next 3 days but I just don't want it to not start when I need it. Mine doesn't have the block heater on it so I don't have that luxury.


 It sure does have the block heater...........all Cummins engines have it from build. You most likely just need the $15 cord to make it work.

Steve
[/quote]

That's what I thought too, but was not sure about the 5.9's.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> It was -14 here this morning, I went out and cycled the key 5 times and it started a little hard and it whined a little but it started up. I shut it off after 30 seconds and then locked it up and hit the remote start and let it run till it shut off, 15 or 20 minutes I think. We are down to working 4 days a week and I don't really need to go anywhere the next 3 days but I just don't want it to not start when I need it. Mine doesn't have the block heater on it so I don't have that luxury.


 It sure does have the block heater...........all Cummins engines have it from build. You most likely just need the $15 cord to make it work.

Steve
[/quote]

That's what I thought too, but was not sure about the 5.9's.
[/quote]
Yep, my 5.9 had a plastic plug in the left side of the block. You buy the cord and thread the fitting onto the block and you are good to go.

Bought mine off Ebay for $13-15......dealer wanted almost $40 for the same piece.

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> You can use a full synthetic trans fluid in the powersteering. Most full synthetic fluids have a Cold Pour Point of -50 degrees F or lower. Will definitelty hear the PS whine go way down in the cold weather. If you could I would plug the block in for 3-4 hours prior to startup. Some folks stick the plug on a timer so it's not plugged in all night long.
> 
> Man, it sure is cold up by you two! We are moving to Sioux FAlls SD this summer. I can't wait to freeze my a$$ off next winter.....


I beleive the max plug in time per the owners manual on mine was 2 hours. I do have a timer that turns on at 5:00 and off at 6:00 when I normally leave. The truck has still been starting fine after work(no plug in) in the single digits, but it does take a while to warm up. I've talked to guys that have started them at -20 with no block heater, but you have to let it idle for 30 seconds before trying to move it (The computer acutally makes you wait).
[/quote]

Yikes,







last 2 nights i have been plugging it in when i get home (5:00pm) and unplugging it when i leave in the morning (6:30am). It resides in the garage. I was wondering why all the snow was melted off all 3 cars and it felt so warm in the garage in the morning....







.

Otherwise, its been running great. i did forget to plug it in up north back in december and in the morning it was -17 and it sits outside. it started fine but i didnt drive it for about 10 minutes. i also have the winter cover and the supplimental electric cab heater. boy i wish that cover looked a little nicer. im anxious for some nice grill inserts to be on the market.

enjoy everyone. looks like the heat wave is coming this weekend... 20* yippie.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Yikes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the winter cover. I've had mine on since Nov and am looking forward to seeing that nice chrome grill come spring! If I made the decisions, that cover would at least have a chrome blue oval hooked to the front of it!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> It was -14 here this morning, I went out and cycled the key 5 times and it started a little hard and it whined a little but it started up. I shut it off after 30 seconds and then locked it up and hit the remote start and let it run till it shut off, 15 or 20 minutes I think. We are down to working 4 days a week and I don't really need to go anywhere the next 3 days but I just don't want it to not start when I need it. Mine doesn't have the block heater on it so I don't have that luxury.


 It sure does have the block heater...........all Cummins engines have it from build. You most likely just need the $15 cord to make it work.

Steve
[/quote]

That's what I thought too, but was not sure about the 5.9's.
[/quote]
Yep, my 5.9 had a plastic plug in the left side of the block. You buy the cord and thread the fitting onto the block and you are good to go.

Bought mine off Ebay for $13-15......dealer wanted almost $40 for the same piece.

Steve
[/quote]

11.95 from genosgarage.com 18.90 after shipping. Just put it on my truck. Bought a cheap outdoor timer from Lowes and have it turn on 2 hrs before I leave. Huge difference in how the engine sounds at startup


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I leave mine plugged in whenever i'm not driving it from home to work, work to home. I'm on call this week 24/7 so it has to be able to go at any hour. James


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It has been down to -19 this winter here.. Not right now, its 60 and 20... Nice here..

I would highly suggest using Amsoil 10-30w diesel oil.. It allows your cold diesel to start like its 70 outside.. I put mine in the middle of Oct and will run it till March.

It has helpled my mileage by a good 3/4 to 1 mpg.. 1/2 better while towing.. I may run it all year long this year..

Awesome stuff..

My truck starts first try with no heater plugged in if using amsoil.. Goes to fast idle for a 1/2 hour and is nice and warm by then..

Carey


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I have my block heater on o timer when I remember to plug it in. I think its on about 3 hrs before I leave in the am. I think the manual also says its an 800 watt heater. the other morning it was -5 F an the scanGauge said 57 F for the block temp just before starting. It started right up and after a couple of seconds the temp was about 45F. I have Amsoil 5-40 diesel synthetic oil in it so oil flow is right away.

I have about a 10 mile comute and that day the temp went to about 139 F when I arrived at work. I don't have a front cover so thea may have improved things if I did. Mileage goes from 15-16 down to 12 or so for the same journey.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Well we have had 4 days in a row in sub zero temps the coldest being -35 degrees, and don't bother asking if that's Celsius or Fahrenheit because that is where they meet! The F250 Diesel has started each day no problem, of course its been plugged in all night that's a given around here. It is also recommended that you where ear plugs for the first 15 minutes so you can ignore that sound of grinding metal that is coming from under the hood, oh and just ignore the square tires and lack of gear changes as well it will warm up after 10 or 15 miles!

They say it's going to warm up to minus 20 tonight! woopeeee!!!


----------

